# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Какие мониторы стоит рассматривать для игр?

## Gamerr

Хочу купить себе игровой монитор, 60% времени будет использоваться для игр, остальное интернет/фильмы и т.д. Определился пока только с диагональю - 24 дюйма. Подскажите, какие параметры смотреть важнее всего, герцовку, время отклика или что-то еще? Какие можно купить хорошие мониторы за 20 тысяч?

----------


## Emodzy

Если брать для кибер спорта то надо скорее всего брать tn потому что будут видны шлейфы, да и с высокой герцовкой до 20к ips нормальный ты все равно не возьмешь, а герцовка нормальная надо в любом случае, играть с ней лучшее, инпут лаг меньше, в общем советую на мониторы на tn смотреть, среди них даже с нормальной цветопередачей попадаются. Можно что то из вьюсо или из бенкью

----------


## Gamerr

Я тоже склоняюсь к TN матрицам, все таки 144 Гц только на них есть за такую цену. Смущают только смешанные отзывы, многим не нравится изображение, не знаю ко всем это относится мониторам, или только к некоторым. Вы бы какие модели посоветовали смотреть?

----------


## Emodzy

Конечно отзывы будут смешанные, кто то сидит на работе скажем за ips и там просто ярче цвета, и таких мало, а потом покупает себе игровой  tn и думает что там тоже все будет как на ips вот, но таких мало, обычно бюджетные ips по изображению мало чем отличаются от современных игровых мониторов. вот тут пару моделей на выбор, у вьюса кстати по rgb охват 100% что говорит что с картинкой точно будет все в порядке.

----------


## Venedos

> вот тут пару моделей на выбор, у вьюса кстати по rgb охват 100% что говорит что с картинкой точно будет все в порядке.


Ну там не только с картинкой всё будет в порядке у него и цена самая адекватная, почти на 3к отличается, а это для многих основополагающий фактор при выборе. Надо посмотреть обзоры, если модель от вьюсоника ничем сильно не отличается от тех моделей по дороже то и стоит к нему присмотреться.

----------


## Gamerr

Спасибо за варианты, правда смотрю ценник одинаковый примерно +-1к, и характеристики не сильно отличаются.Как выбирать в таком случае?) Или просто брать что больше нравится по дизайну, софту и т.д.?)

----------


## Venedos

Ну если не являетесь приверженцем какой-нибудь фирмы и не сильно придирчивы к изображению, то выбирайте по дизайну и цене. А сравнить их можно на этом сайте https://www.displayspecifications.co...ison/f51cab589 ну и конечно почитать обзоры на них не помешало бы.

----------


## Emodzy

Как можно быть не сиольно придирчивым к изображению в мониторе? Сайт этот малоинформативен, тут голые характеристики, как можно по ним  что то выбрать? Я бы выбирал уже исходя из обзоров на те модели которые есть, и не думаю что удастся  посмотреть все мониторы в живую, но хотя бы пару моделей посмотреть следует.

----------


## Gamerr

Склоняюсь все таки купить XG2401, нашел на 3дневс подробный разбор этого моника, есть небольшие минусы конечно, но в целом меня все устроило. Стабильные 144 Гц, нет шим, хорошая заводская настройка. 
https://3dnews.ru/952402

----------


## Emodzy

Ну тогда я не понимаю в чем собсвтенно проблемв выбора еще состоит? надо смотреть в живую что бы информация совпадала с той что из обзора и если все совпадает и по цене устраивает надо брать, выбирать дальше смысла особо не вижу,  все минусы из обзора может быть были бы для работы существенны, для игрушек роли они не играют

----------


## Gamerr

Посмотрю обязательно, сравню с другими TN-ками, этот вопрос больше всего интересует, по качеству изображения, цветопередачи, углам обзора и т.д. Как я понял цвета можно подкорректировать с помощью встроенных настроек, то есть не стоит сильно ориентироваться только на настройки по умолчанию?

----------


## Emodzy

Зачем что то корректировать если цвет понравится? я что то не совсем понял, предположим ты сравниваешь два монитора, один по цвету больше понравился, и что? ты приходишь домой и начинаешь грубя говоря сбивать те настройки которые нравились изначально? как то, это не логично, в общем как насмотришь отпиши что да как. Я уверен что все равно остановишься на первоначальном варианте с XG2401, и чисто так для наглядности расскажи с чем сравнивал

----------


## MedForce

144 Гц имеет смысл только тогда, когда у вас есть могучая видяха, проц, ну и прочий фарш. А так, в принципе, ххатит и вот такого Делла, например. И качественно и  вбюджет вписывается.

----------


## Gamerr

> Зачем что то корректировать если цвет понравится? я что то не совсем понял, предположим ты сравниваешь два монитора, один по цвету больше понравился, и что? ты приходишь домой и начинаешь грубя говоря сбивать те настройки которые нравились изначально? как то, это не логично, в общем как насмотришь отпиши что да как. Я уверен что все равно остановишься на первоначальном варианте с XG2401, и чисто так для наглядности расскажи с чем сравнивал


Я ведь его еще в живую не видел, поэтому и спрашивал. Но  по сути да, сразу в магазине картинка понравилась, что по умолчанию стояла, смотрел другие пресеты, немного контрастят цвета, но мне больше нравится стандартное. Сравнивал с AOC G2460PF, цвета более серые, не так понравился, та же история и с VG248QE, взял вьюсоник в итоге.

----------


## HuMER

выбор не плохой, я тоже себе буду брать! Отлично, что в нём стереодинамики есть, и их достаточно для игр. Ещё, что важно на сегодняшний день, есть режим для сберегания электроэнергии, лично я много сижу за компом и хочу поменьше за это платить)) ну и цена... цена радует.

----------


## AMRA

> выбор не плохой, я тоже себе буду брать! Отлично, что в нём стереодинамики есть, и их достаточно для игр. Ещё, что важно на сегодняшний день, есть режим для сберегания электроэнергии, лично я много сижу за компом и хочу поменьше за это платить)) ну и цена... цена радует.


Простите, но это вы про какую модель?) Наверное вы вместо ответа с цитированием нажали просто ответ)

----------


## HuMER

> Простите, но это вы про какую модель?) Наверное вы вместо ответа с цитированием нажали просто ответ)


да, так и получилось) я про вьюсоник xg2401. Вот ссылка на обзор, если хотите, он меня убедил окончательно https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx-qW_hlJi8

----------


## Venedos

> выбор не плохой, я тоже себе буду брать! Отлично, что в нём стереодинамики есть, и их достаточно для игр. Ещё, что важно на сегодняшний день, есть режим для сберегания электроэнергии, лично я много сижу за компом и хочу поменьше за это платить)) ну и цена... цена радует.


Всё таки главное в монике это картинка, его матрица, особенно как для игрового у этой модели от вьюсоника хорошая детализация в тёмных сценах и хорошее время отклика. А такие плюшки как стереодинамики это думаю на время, всё равно в скором времени захотите более качественный звук. Ну цена и электропотребление тоже вещь хорошая, не так по бюджету бьют.

----------


## Emodzy

> да, так и получилось) я про вьюсоник xg2401. Вот ссылка на обзор, если хотите, он меня убедил окончательно https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx-qW_hlJi8


 тот же вопрос, какие еще варианты были? почему именно этот монитор выбрал в не скажем какой нибудь от АОС за примерно такие же деньги? 



> той модели от вьюсоника хорошая детализация в тёмных сценах и хорошее время отклика.


 я точно не помню про xg 2401 или 2402 читал, там можно было стабилизацию черного выставлять полезная штука должна быть, все остальное и звук и потребление, это точно не критерии для выбора.

----------


## Venedos

> тот же вопрос, какие еще варианты были? почему именно этот монитор выбрал в не скажем какой нибудь от АОС за примерно такие же деньги? 
>  я точно не помню про xg 2401 или 2402 читал, там можно было стабилизацию черного выставлять полезная штука должна быть, все остальное и звук и потребление, это точно не критерии для выбора.


Да там в той категории как я понял особо и выбирать не из чего, все варианты пусть не много и дешевле но уступают заметно по характеристикам и функционалу, только если этот ASUS MG248QR к вьюсонику можно приплести. А чем эта стабилизация чёрного полезна вообще?

----------


## Emodzy

> А чем эта стабилизация чёрного полезна вообще?


 выравнивает черный в темных сценах, без стаба ничего не видно, а так он яркость как бы выставляет что бы было видно противника, и таких градаций там от 1 до с шагом 10, так что все можно под себя полностью подстроить. 



> , только если этот ASUS MG248QR к вьюсонику можно приплести


 никогда не любил асусы, так что расскажи подробнее почему этот монитор понравился? я всегда считал что стоят дороже чем должны

----------


## xerop

> ASUS MG248QR к вьюсонику можно приплести.


А не смущает, что по цене асус дороже вьюса?

----------


## Venedos

> А не смущает, что по цене асус дороже вьюса?


Цена всех смущает, но есть люди которые привержены покупать только брендовые товары, так вот я как аналог и предложил. Естественно если бы я стоял перед выбором я бы остановился на вьюсонике, зачем переплачивать за те же характеристики, да и с качеством у них всё в порядке, негатива не слышал.

----------


## xerop

> да и с качеством у них всё в порядке, негатива не слышал.


А с качеством все у них очень хорошо, viewsonic основан в 1987 году, а asus хоть и не сильно, но немного позже - в 1989. Если столько лет компания существует, то уж репутацией точно они дорожат.

----------


## Emodzy

Очень странно выбирать монитор исходя из того как долго на рынке компания его производящая, и что там кого смущает, я не понимаю? Вы цены хоть примерно видели? на ЯМ эти две панели стоят примерно одинаково, но у вьюса есть однозначные плюсы, у тего соответствие srgb почти 100%, картинка будет примерно такой же как и на ips.

----------

